# Blue rili



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are more pics of the blue rilis. Some which have red some don't.


























Berried blue rili,

















baby blue rili,









what a $180 flower looks like,


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

seen these in person, they are really nice!


----------

